# African Threadfin Catfish



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with these beautiful fish?


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

There are several species of fish with the common name "threadfin catfish." I don't know of any from Africa though. Do you know the fish's scientific name?


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

roc-aquarium said:


> There are several species of fish with the common name "threadfin catfish." I don't know of any from Africa though. Do you know the fish's scientific name?


 I'll go back to the place we bought it and try to find out - I don;t have any pictures because he is highly nocturnal - likes to spend most of his time upside down like a bat. He i very dark, rich browm with creamy spots, a VERY high top fin with gorgeous translucent membrane, forked tailfin and very pronounced barbels. Has grown lot in the three months I've had him - from about 1.5 inches to close to three!


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

roc-aquarium said:


> There are several species of fish with the common name "threadfin catfish." I don't know of any from Africa though. Do you know the fish's scientific name?


 Also, all of his his fins, which are broad and very plumey are striped, dark brown and clear. His eyes are very large and bulbous, and he really isn;t "spotted with cream color, its more like his dark brown color is sub-divided into a mottled patchwork with cream lines. He is a GORGEOUS creature! Getting ready to get my new 55 set up to accomodate his growth along with a bunch of my other current fish.


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Jst researched a bit ad discovered that the catfish I have is Synodontis Euptera - have not learned how to insert photos yet, but I popped one into my gallery that you can see.


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Synodontis euptera, Featherfin squeaker: aquarium

Complete info on Nigerian "Featherfin Squeaker" Catfish
Synodontis Euptera

Guess I answered my own question!!!:biggerfish:


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Does he look something like this:


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup - that's him alright!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have two! one is 5 inches (Arnold, in my avatar) and the other is 4. you know that you could have this fish for about 18 years, right? mine are with african cichlids (where their from) and started out as the largest fish in the tank (120 gallons) at 3 inches....... nobody messes with him. they get the greatest personalities, but are aggresive to other catfish (mine ate two cories and 3 dwarf cories whe he was only 3 inches long!), so either keep one, or a few, unless you have a large tank like mine. their full size is about 6 inches, and are not scavengers. they will soon learn to swim upside down to eat food at the surface if the other fish are small enough to be pushed away. these catfish are not easily intimidated by other fish, but spook easily fromsudden noises or people moving fast. hopefully yours will soon learn that when you aproach, food is coming...... they LOVE algea wafers, so I feed mine hikari algea wafers for catfish (the one with the striped suckermouth catfish on the front.) they can be gluttons, so be careful about how much you feed him.

by the way, the most common common name is 'featherfin synodontis,' so if you call it that, we'll know what your talking about...... 

if you give him the attention he likes, he will soon become the favorite! (i can even rub the belly of mine!)


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

by the way, this really should be in the freshwater catfish section, in my opinion....


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Yours sound wonderful. Mine really doesn't come out of his caves at all until the lights go out - he is a very beautiul fish and would love your ideas on how to encourage more "out time" for him - he will soon be transferred to thenew 55gal that Santa is bringing and hopefully having more space to explore will bring him out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are so cool, and if you get a bigger tank like that, look into getting a second one. With 2 mine came out more often. Its a fun fish to own.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always wanted to get one, but they are so expensice here. Abotu $20 a piece.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got really lucky on mine. I had bought some cories and the threadfins were small enough that the salesperson thought they were cories also. So I only paid like $3.00 for them.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool fish!

Thread moved to "Freshwater Catfish" btw!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

susankat said:


> I got really lucky on mine. I had bought some cories and the threadfins were small enough that the salesperson thought they were cories also. So I only paid like $3.00 for them.


 You ARE lucky!!! Good for you!! How are they doing?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

susankat said:


> I got really lucky on mine. I had bought some cories and the threadfins were small enough that the salesperson thought they were cories also. So I only paid like $3.00 for them.


Wow, lucky!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Watertiger said:


> You ARE lucky!!! Good for you!! How are they doing?


They are doing good, put them in a friends tank last week, She has 5 now in a 150 gal and they are so happy.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

no fighting?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

none at all, with that many its been more like a school of them


----------

